# Cost of Spaying



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

It is about that time, and Amelia is ready to be spayed. We are wondering how much on average this should cost. We live in NY so prices maybe a bit higher than other places. Thank you!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello. I live in New Jersey and my vet charged $312- for the surgery, including all the bloodwork that is needed before the anesthesia.


----------



## SOPHIES-MOM (Oct 4, 2010)

Sophie was 238.00 and we live in NC.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tillie was $130, in Northern CA .. although I don't believe they did any blood work...


----------



## Graciep0o (Apr 23, 2010)

If you are in NYC, there's an organization called Muffin's Connection (www.muffins.org) that offers discount spay/neuter certificates. We did this for Oliver - bought the certificate and used it at our vet (they were one of the ones that participated in this program). My vet only does 2 Muffin's connection certificate procedures a day so we had to make an appointment in advance. But I think the entire thing was only $65. I believe the spay certificate is $85. If you want more information you can PM me.


----------



## Havannasdad (Apr 6, 2011)

You can also look around for animal birth control clinics. I live in Texas (Waco) and my vet does a puppy pack. It's all shots/wellness visits and spay/neuter for $100. This also includes e-collar and pain meds post op. Seems we get good deals here from what I see else where. 
If your near NYC check out the Tate Team Van. Google them. Im bot sure if they do dogs but I had my cat neutered by them when I lived in CT. I think it was like $80 three years ago. Included shots if the cat wasn't vaccinated.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

My daughter had her TT spayed for very little at the Charleston, SC SPCA. She was very impressed with them. Their should be one in larger cities.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I live on the opposite coast (Seattle) but it seems like there are many 'spay/neuter' drives/clinics/efforts every year here, where different humane organizations will offer low-cost spay or neutering in an effort to curb the birth of unwanted pets. I would call your local humane societies or shelters, I bet that they would know of some organization or organizations in your area that have low-cost, reputable spay/neuter efforts scheduled.


----------



## Cherin36 (Sep 2, 2010)

We live in NYC and I think I remember our Vet quoting somewhere around 550 for neutering and blood work. Chewy ended up going to our breeders Vet in CT and it cost 345 with blood work.


----------



## HavAPuppy1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone. We found that our local animal league will do it for $110 for everything including bloodwork! thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## franny (Apr 24, 2011)

*spaying*

i just neutered and paid 325 with blood work. I was originally quoted 270 when I first went for his vacinations but they said price went up and wasn't very happy about the wayit was done. I live on Long Island.


----------

